# Coolibah Burl Wine Stoppers



## BangleGuy (Jun 25, 2012)

I am taking a little break from bangles and working on some other fun stuff (this doesn't include my daughters bedroom remodel!:rotflmao3:). I thought I would use some pieces of Collibah Burl I got from NYWoodTurner (Thanks Scott) and make a few wine stoppers. The burl had a few void spots that I filled with turquoise powder. These are finished with CA (which wiped me out for a day:gaah:). Thanks for looking!
[attachment=7143]

Oh, and I made a bottle opener from a RockB Maple Burl and Blackwood accent:
[attachment=7144]


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 26, 2012)

very nice BG!  

where did the bottle opener kit come from?


----------



## EricJS (Jun 26, 2012)

Very classy! Nice design on the bottle stoppers. Beautiful woods on everything!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice job Eric ! I agree on the design of the bottle stoppers. Very classy looking 
Scott


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2012)

Those look great! I actually just bought some Colliba pieces...beautiful stuff!


----------

